# ECA Stack and Sleep Deprivation



## KentDog (Oct 3, 2005)

If you are dead tired, would it be a good idea to drop a dosage of EC(A) in order to take a nap? Or would it be a better idea to just drop the caffeine and take the E(A)? Would doing this regularly be a bad idea?

I should note that I have been dead tired before yet still taken a dosage of EC on schedule, then proceeded to napping. It wasn't the best nap ever, but it was done.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 3, 2005)

how the heck can you sleep on EC stack? I'm awake for a long time if I take it too late.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 3, 2005)

Just that dead tired. I've gotten insane nightmares doing it though.

Do you think perhaps this may be an indication that my caffeine is not as strong as it claims? I am using PrimaForce 200mg.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't imagine any company underdosing caffeine. How long have you been using Central Nervous System stimulants? Maybe it is time to take a couple months off of them. You may be overtrained as well. The stimulants tax the CNS enough to make it easier to overtrain.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 3, 2005)

I have been using EC stack for exactly three weeks to the day. Some days I will only get in two dosages, but most days I will get three. I have not used caffeine before this period. I should also note that I have not used aspirin with my EC stack yet (I plan to save it for the last 2 weeks of my cut).

I wouldn't think anyone would underdose caffeine supps either, since it's relatively inexpensive. However, I have never gotten a real kick out of it, even when taking it upon waking up.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 3, 2005)

I can nap while on my ECAY stack, it really is no problem.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 3, 2005)

it doesn't affect the quality of your sleep at all?

I guess my question is that if my EC stack has the effects I've described on myself, would you guys recommend that I drop the caffeine if planning on napping soon after, or just skip an entire dosage altogether?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 4, 2005)

If you REALLY REALLY need the nap to be good, just skip it. And no, it doesnt have any effect on the quality of my short term sleep at all. However, I imagine it would mess your REM up pretty bad.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Oct 4, 2005)

I can't take the E/C/A within 6 hours of going to bed or I won't sleep.  A couple of frosty Miller Lite's seems to neutralize it a little but not too much.


----------



## Todd_ (Oct 4, 2005)

you are clearly relying on the stack itself to burn fat...which is wrong.

just use it to get jacked up for workouts and eat right.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> you are clearly relying on the stack itself to burn fat...which is wrong.
> 
> just use it to get jacked up for workouts and eat right.



 I eat right, lift 4 days of the week, cardio 3-4 days of the week.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 4, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The stimulants tax the CNS enough to make it easier to overtrain.


that would make sense, this is my last week cutting, hasn't gone very well as i cut way too prematurely after my dbol cycle, but i've been cutting for a long time now (on ECY, and now just CY), and its deff time to get off them

next week i begin volume training for my AAS cycle, so i won't be lifting to failiure at all, should give my CNS a break because it blatently needs one, i seem to spending half my days in "la la" land ATM


----------

